# Reporting results



## efuhrmann (Jan 8, 2010)

I am putting together a spreadsheet to document audit results as well as to record the dates, topics and outcomes of provider interaction with coders. I want to be able to document follow up to the initial meeting.  I seem to be confusing myself by trying to appease(is that a word?) my boss AND be a source of proof to the government should I ever need it!


----------

